# Singing Busts... I know... I know lol



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm still looking for you Mike, seems we're looking in the same places. The only thing close is a video of the ride through that has a good portion of the song with all the heads but not the complete song. Let me know if you want to take a look at that. I did find a good tutorial so you could do your own face and maybe a friends. You know that might even be kind of fun, I bet not many people will even notice.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

Have you seen this one: 

YouTube - Grim Grinning Ghosts - Halloween Tribute

Or this one:

YouTube - Grim Grinning Ghosts

You can grab the videos with www.savetube.com
that will get you the flash video file (flv) which you can convert to avi....


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I use YouTubeDownloader, here: http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/, converts to a bunch of different formats, .mov, .avi, .wmv just to name a few... Mike, have you Googled for "projected ghost head", "singing statue/ghost heads" or something like that?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive tried looking forever and all I can find is just those 3, and I really want to find the last two because of their exagerated eye movements and facial expressions. I guess I could try to match this with me and one of my buds, lol I got the perfect one for it, I just dont know how to do all of the editing and placement. Thats what scares me lol. The busts, projector, and lighting all are easy. I can build and program 3 axis skulls, but the darn video editing... Curse you!!!  Hmmm... maybe I can try to pull some strings and get a walk through of the mansion, but Disneyland people dont tend to like us California Adventure people... wrong side of the courtyard I guess lol


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Any idea where to get ahold of some life size busts?? I was thinking maybe the swapmeet... and I heard about one at TJMax but I would still need 3-4 others. Perhaps take the one, copy it and just take clay to it to make each one a bit different but that could be iffy. IDK Any Ideas???


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

How about a foam wig head and build up the base with styrofoam and then put a layer of celluclay or something else to get the texture you want. This would be alot cheeper than buying ready made busts.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I was thinking about that, just Im not that good at sculpting lol. Wigheads cost me about 7+ dollars each, and depending on the cost of the celluclay (enough to build the bust/face/hair), it might work out better to buy the busts at 30 each if I can get a couple at that price. Idk. I might try that though, since Id have to grind off the lips off the busts anyways. I really wanted to cast me and my friends faces, but that is even more expensive lol. Wheres a good source for a lot of celluclay? That air hardens right? Thanks for the tip BB I dont know what Id do without you sometimes


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Michael's is the best place to get clay around here and don't forget to look in your Sunday paper for you 40% off coupon. I personally think that using your own face and your friends would be much more fun! Lauriebeast used some stuff that looked like it would be good for an outer shell, not sure what it's called but if you look at her tutorial for the bride she lists the materials she used. You might even get some tips you'll need for your sculpting.

Oh and I forgot to mention I would also use a heavy piece of wood for the bottom piece so they don't get blown away if we get the Santa Ana's again. 

I saw how this was done a while ago but don't remember all the details, so what exactly is needed for the face? Nose, no mouth, eyes?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I was able to find 2 other David busts, near identical, just ones thinner and ones chunkier even though they're from the same place (maker), so now I have 3. I got them for 20 each so I just need to find one or two more, or two of another bust. I will try to at a minimum use my friends faces for the busts because I think it would be pretty fun to try, and we are always looking for a random way to spend the afternoon. If anyone goes to their local TJ Max or Home Good's store and can find me 1-2 more I would be glad to pay shipping to get it here or drive to pick it up. Heck Id even make a free 3-axis routine for you! It has to be the big/life-size bust though, with the face itself 8+ inches tall... about 10 inches if you add the hair. The whole thing is around 16" tall. I will try to post picts of the trio. But I want to add some clay to the faces to change the features a bit, and I have to grind off the pupils, mouth, and eyebrows at a minimum. Basically you just need a wig head to do this, but Ive seen mixed results with those (mainly the video wrapping around the side of the face) and I want something that looks somewhat normal when the projection is not on it. So yea, Please be on the lookout for more David busts at those stores  And I will definitely check out Michaels for the clay, hopefully I dont do too much damage lol. Thanks again BB! Maybe I will bring this to one of the CalHaunt meetings


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Omg Omg Omg Omg... I know that might be sacreligious... but I dont care  I was able to pick up a projector off of craigslist tonight and got it home, testing it on the 3 davids. Though I only could do the footage of the 3 busts seperately, just one at a time on the center bust, the results were great  I just gotta grind those darn lips off because it looks like buck teeth when lit up haha. I also picked up some video editing software... sony vegas 8 platinum edition... something like that... so that I can start filming my own videos for this... so this will be interesting to say the least... I will try to post pictures as my david army grows hehe

Have a good night everyone, Im off to my evil lab Muhuhahaha


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

can you post a clip of your effect.
I thought of doing this also.

are you using one projector or multiple (one for each head)?
if more than one how are you syncing them?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I will as soon as I get a chance. I have no good way to get it online unfortunately. Usually I have to outsource it to someone on the forum so shrink the video into something acceptable for youtube, but I will experiment with it over the next few days. I am only using one projector (paid 300 and its a nice Dell unit with 1200 lumens output), and I probably wont be using the origional footage as it is only 3 heads and I need an absolute minimum of 4. I will be filming me and my friends as the footage most likely so this should be interesting. If it turns out good, I may sell the video to those in need. May even make copies of my busts to use too idk. Just add a projector lol . This will be a challenge to say the least, because it took me no less than 15 minutes just to get the one bust lined up last night, so this may be a halloween night only effect, as many of my props are. Again if anyone finds the busts at TJMax or HomeGoods, I would be glad to pay to ship it here and find some way to compensate you. Fog machine maybe? Idk... but please look out for them, and I will post progress picts and videos when I get some decent progress done. I hope to be done with this, and with atleast half of my skull orders in the next 3 weeks. Thanks for your interest and help everyone


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres some pictures of my busts (Davids )


















Or just go to http://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x158/thedudedrummer/Singing Busts/

I just have to grind off those big lips  This aughtta be fun


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres a very roughly aligned projection









And the videos


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool.
I have just the three heads. But they are individual chapters.
Cant get them all together to use on one projector


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Dude, there are 2 TJ Max's near me so I'll take a look for you this week. I was hoping you would post a picture so I would know what you were looking for. That is going to be soooo cool, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Can"t Comment.........jealous.....rage......setting......in.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah thats why Im using my own video for the final projection, because I need 4-5 faces, and I dont know how to combine the old images.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

First off, nice find on C's list! Judging by the video, I'd say you could probably use the faceless bust like a wig head because it looks like the details of both faces are overlapping. It still looks great and it an awesome effect, I wish I had somewhere I could set one up. Did you get the vid off of doombuggies?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Yea I plan on shaving off the lips, smoothing the eyes, and the eyebrows. I just wanted to give everyone a rough idea of the finished product. I used the busts instead of the wigheads because I wanted something that looked somewhat normal when the projected image was not on it. And I got the video off of youtube, just played it full screen. I couldnt figure out how to rip the other off the webpage so Idk. And really this effect takes up no room at all, even though Im really trying to make it do so lol. So if you ever come across a decently bright projector for cheap, you can do this, or leota, or even an incredible version of the FCG/Attic Ghost if done right (my plan for next year).


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Welp I just installed my copy of Sony Vegas Studio 8 Platinum Edition (got from frys for 59.99 after rebate... originally 129.99) and Ive been messing around with it for about 10 minutes and I was able to compile the original 3 singers onto one video. Even made a high contrast version if the brightness is not enough as is for the projector. I wont be able to test it untill it gets darker tonight but here is the video (rough and not perfectly synced)... Enjoy!!!


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Very cool!
I guess since you figured out how to put those individual faces you could always add the two side guys a second time on alternating sides to get five faces. so they wont be next to each other it may not be noticable and you would have continuity (sp?)
will you try for a more accurate sync?
I would be interested in obtaining a copy of the three faces together


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking about alternating the faces in that fashion to make it look like 5 different ones, or recording my own face and another and adding it. I will have to fool with the syncing issues as it happens worse at the end than early on so it may be tougher than I had hoped. But I will definitely try for a better sync as this was only after messing with the program for roughly 10-15 minutes and I was just happy to get them all on screen. I will probably use this as a test image and film my own final copy with myself and 4 of my friends because I would like to add some jokes and banter in as well. This will be interesting to say the least though . I will post some footage of the new projection by the end of tonight, probably within the next 2-3 hours.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Here ya go! The video really doesnt do it justice!! Enjoy


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Awesome. That's alot of work for a few hours time.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

That was pretty good. What type of busts did you use?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks, Theyre busts of Michaelangelo's David


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright now I gotta ask. Where did you find those at?


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Great job...so jealous!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

thedudedrummer said:


> Thanks, Theyre busts of Michaelangelo's David


You might also look and see if there is a plaster craft / décor store near you. There was one here in Knoxville, Tn. that sold everything from Greek columns 10' tall to Tut's mask (life size). I got it for $40. and took and spoon and burnished the plaster for a much smoother finish and painted it with automotive white. 
Hey now I have an Idea too. just need the projector.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome video, but I notice the audio is still out of sync, would you like the track for the busts? You have the soundtrack version from Disneyland which is a little bit faster, I have the original from the ride.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

That would an amazing help if you could pass that to me! Thanks  Otherwise Id be editing untill Halloween!! lol


----------



## TheCareTaker (Jan 28, 2008)

that is prety impresive Dude i hope to get a first hand Look at them some time this week 
talk later
The Care Taker
John


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

i am confused,
the sound track and video are separte and there are two sound tracks at different speeds?

I thought the sync problem was from trying to get the three heads syced with each other.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

*applause* I think you've created an amazing effect! Bravo! How do you remove the mouth from the bust? (that didn't quite come out the way I meant it!)


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

icemanfred said:


> i am confused,
> the sound track and video are separte and there are two sound tracks at different speeds?
> 
> I thought the sync problem was from trying to get the three heads syced with each other.



Let me explain, He used a different audio track, than the one used in the video. The audio he used, is slightly off, to the video. Not the fault of him, but the audio track itself. I just gave him the one from the ride, The stereo source loop from the actual attraction, Which of course, the projections follow exactly.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I messed with the time stretch capability of the video program and got the other music to match about 95%. Still your voice track matched it 99% so if I can layer that with the graveyard music I will be set. Plus the audio quality is much better on the recording you gave me than what was originally attached to the youtube video!! Thanks again


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

As for removing the mouth from the busts, I am going to just sand them smooth, then paint the busts a light gray color to improve the contrast a bit, but the high contrast version of the video I made already has helped that alot.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

You got that off youtube? Masked Lion no doubt? That would be my account. I am emailing you the graveyard audio soon. Although, I think it's cooler Acapella.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

I do agree with you there, but I had a tie in planned. I am planning on building a haunted animated organist in a crypt this year where my pirate ship last was. He will have a 3 axis skull and will play the intro organ part while saying some of the background banter from the HM, and then I will fade into the graveyard music, then to the busts. Im just trying to tie in the two different sides of the yard this year because pirates and then graveyards kinda clashed last year


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive been working this last half hour on getting the 4th guy on screen since I was able to find another bust (spent all day and drove to 6 stores to find the darn thing). You can easily figure out what I did to achieve this in the video, but on the busts it wont be too blatant. I heard tell of someone having the original footage of 4 of the busts, but they have been MIA on another forum for several years and I am having difficulties tracking them down. At this point Im atleast 3/4-3/5ths the way there since I would like to end up with 5 singers in the end.  Heres the new clip


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Everything is sent!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

That is just AWESOME Dude!!!!


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Mike, really really nice.. you found these?

YouTube - Grim Grinning Ghosts - Halloween Tribute

YouTube - homemade Haunted Mansion singing busts

YouTube - Floating Heads WDW Haunted Mansion Home Version

YouTube - Haunted Mansion Singing Bust 2.

YouTube - Haunted Mansion Singing Bust

YouTube - Haunted Mansion Singing Bust 3.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

HA! I knew my videos of the busts would pop up here eventually... Has anyone else done this before? I am thinking of doing it. I looked at the Skulltronix one, and I wasnt too impressed with it for the amount they ask for,


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Which Skulltronics one? You mean the talking skulls or projecting a face onto a bust?


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

The bust. Was what, I was referring to.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

the dude drummer
I have the three heads in individual chapters. I got them from a doucmentary dvd.
The sound and video are together on the dvd
Let me know if you think they will be of use.
I think I still have a spare dvd of just the heads.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Actually the ones I used are from that same DVD I believe, but just posted on youtube and then downloaded from there. If I could get ahold of those origionals it would be awesome though. Thanks


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

what is your address?
I have copied the three heads to a dvd for you


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Come to think of it,
if you got the video from the same source,
I dont remeber seeing any sync problems, but its been a while since I watched them.
but it might be better quality than getting it from youtube.

I'll send it to you, tell me what you think.
would you be able to send me a copy with them alltogether?


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

It might just be an issue with youtube syncing the audio... Ive had it before with a few of my videos Ive posted in the past. Nonetheless the video quality will be better, and I could tweak the audio if I had to. Id be glad to send you a final copy, just gotta figure out the new burning software first


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I should be able to get to the post office in the a.m.


----------



## Dark Hawke (Sep 22, 2007)

i am also very interested in this project as well. I have a projector and am looking for the best use and i believe that this is it. If another copy of that DVD is available, please let me know. If i can pull this off, my kid will go nuts!. Please fell free to PM me


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Fred, I just got the DVD today! I will take a look at it tomorrow, and hopefully I can put it all together soon. I was able to set all the busts up on some boxes, and now heres a video of the 4 busts singing when projected. Again sorry for the horrible film quality. I still need to make a mask over the film so the rest of the busts glow and not just the faces, plus build the walls, find some collumns, work with lighting, and get my mirror system worked out. lol lots to still do


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

They look really good. Are you going to dress them up some? You can monster mud anything you put on them to look like stone.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Look'n great my friend!!! You'll have to let me know how you do the masking as I need to do that myself for a future project.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! You could even use some clay to round out their faces a bit.

Very very cool!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

what did you mean regarding the "mask"????


----------



## Monsterpappa (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello!

I'm so amazed at the work here, you've done a really incredible job recreating the singing bust effect! I've been wanting to create this effect for our annual Halloween party for years and I think I'm going to make it happen in '09. 

The only element I'm missing at the moment is the video of these fellas from the Haunted Mansion. Someone mentioned a documentary DVD earlier in this thread that contains the original video/audio, can anyone tell me specifically what documentary that is and how/where I can get my hands on one? I would love to pull the original video for this effect. 

Thanks in advance, and thanks for sharing all the terrific tips!
Andy


----------

